# NecroBones Halloween, 2013



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

My display is mostly ready. I took most of these photos over the course of the week, but I'll add more tonight when everything is running together. After moving this year, I've had to adapt my props to work in an actual yard rather than a driveway. I think it turned out OK. 

Video tour of the display, and this year's changes: 




More pictures: http://halloween.necrobones.com/2013.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks great Necro!


----------



## BluJay75 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow! That tree Rocks! And the FCG.... probably one of the best I've seen. The sleeves and open hood/shroud really sell it well. You should pat yourself on the back, job well done, adaptations and all!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

You have some GREAT looking props! Love the movement on your FCG!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Excellent haunt Necro. I love that you lucked out with your haunted tree and lamp post combo. Sometimes making due makes things their best.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks really nice! Love the tree!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That tree is a hoot


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Everything looks good! The tree is cool and I love the pumpkin cluster


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE that tree! Very cool yard, very well done!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

very well done!


----------

